
Stevey's Google Platforms Rant - reubano
http://steverant.pen.io/
======
netinstructions
For context, the rant is from 2011. Steve Yegge meant to publish it internally
as Google was dogfeeding Google+ to their employees, but he accidentally
published it publically.

I though Google's response was impressive. From Steve[1]:

> "Everyone just laughed at me a lot, all the way up to the top, for having
> committed what must be the great-granddaddy of all Reply-All screwups in
> tech history. But they also listened, which is super cool. I probably
> shouldn’t talk much about it, but they’re already figuring out how to deal
> with some of the issues I raised."

[1][https://plus.google.com/110981030061712822816/posts/AaygmbzV...](https://plus.google.com/110981030061712822816/posts/AaygmbzVeRq)

~~~
reubano
Wow, what a fascinating read!

------
PaulHoule
Google is the vampire squid at this time.

There is a sense of arrogance there, this idea that they are smarter than
everyone.

Contrast to what pivotal/emc is doing with reactor. Better performing storage
is snake oil unless you can suck latency out of the whole stack so they are
giving the tools away.

------
EvanPlaice
I miss Stevey's blog rants

His blog was by far my favorite. It touched on topics at a much deeper than
anybody else and it's clear that he looks at the world from a brutally
practical and realistic perspective. Something that's sesperately needed in an
industry dominated by math/CS purists and architecture astronauts.

I hope, one day he leaves the Borg and continues to contribute meaningful
commentary.

